# Schlafen Fische eigentlich ?



## Kiki (19. Juli 2007)

Hallo !
Wir standen gerade am Teich und meine Tochter fragte mich :
*Schlafen die Fische eigentlich oder nicht ?* 
Konnte leider keine eindeutige Antwort geben, aber vielleicht kann mir jemand von euch helfen ?:beeten:


----------



## Ulumulu (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schlafen Fische eigentlich ?*

Hallo Kiki

Also wenn du mich fragst schlafen Fische.
Ich konnte dass früher wo ich mal ein Aquarium hatte gut beobachten wenn ich mal spät abends das Licht anmachte. 
Da waren die Fische fast still am Boden und bewegten sich nur ganz wenig sind sogar gegen Pflanzen getrieben oder gegen die Scheibe. :crazy: 
Nach ein paar min. waren sie dann quick lebendig.

Guck einfach mal nachts mit einer Taschenlampe in den Teich dann siehst du wie die Fische da unten ganz still am Grund sind.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schlafen Fische eigentlich ?*

eine gute Frage .... nach dem Lesen des Beitrages mussten wir feststellen, dass wir das auch nicht wissen ..... also haben wir gegoogelt. Ergebnis: *sie schlafen tatsächlich*. Dies kann man übereinstimmend in allen Beträgen finden, z.B. in - defekter Link entfernt -.


----------



## LarsD (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schlafen Fische eigentlich ?*

Hi Kiki, 

Fische schlafen ... behaupte ich mal. A) Sehe ich das im Aquarium so, wie Daniel das schreibt. B) Erlebe ich das beim Nachttauchen. Wenn man die Reaktionen der Fische bei Tag und bei Nacht vergleicht, dann pennen die in der Nacht. Einziger Unterschied zu uns ... sie könne die Augen nicht zu machen ...  

Viele Grüsse 

Lars


----------



## Thomas_H (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schlafen Fische eigentlich ?*

Salut,
ich würde da wohl eher von einem "Ruhen" > 
analog dem Schlaf wie Pferde ausgehen.

Pferde z.B. legen sich seltenst hin und das auf der Wiese noch weniger.
Als Fluchttiere "ruhen" sie.


----------



## Annett (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schlafen Fische eigentlich ?*

Hi,

also ich würde auch sagen Fische schlafen des Nachts.
Macht man das Licht an, dauert es einige Zeit, bis sie aus ihren dann schleunig aufgesuchten Verstecken wieder hervor kommen.

@Thomas
Und wie Pferde schlafen. 3h pro Nacht sollen es mind. sein. Nur ist um diese Uhrzeit kein Mensch mehr wach um es zu bemerken. 
Mein Dicker legt sich nur hin, wenn er sich völlig sicher fühlt. Auf der Koppel nur zum Wälzen und im Stall zum Pennen (auch mal richtig auf die Seite) und Wälzen. 
Entsprechend sieht er dann frühmorgens auch aus........... 
In der Herde legen sich auch auf der Koppel ab und an einige der Tiere hin, Fohlen z.B. auf jeden Fall!
(Wenn wir mal spät abends vom Kino heim kamen, hab ich mich vorsichtig an die Stalltür geschlichen.... meist war er aber gerade am Aufstehen, weil er uns doch gehört hatte.)

Es sind halt Fluchttiere, die nie zu 100% abschalten.


----------



## WERNER 02 (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schlafen Fische eigentlich ?*

Hi Annett

Jetzt muß ich doch mal fragen,inwiefern stimmt es dann, das Pferde eine gewisse Beinmuskulatur besitzen, welche es ihnen möglich macht im Stehen zu pennen??!!

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Thomas_H (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schlafen Fische eigentlich ?*

Stimmt Annett,  
wenn ich mich mal an vor über 10 Jahren zurückerinnere, dann hast du Recht.

http://www.h-h-c.de/wissen/schlaf-der-pferde/schlaf-der-pferde.htm

Da ist was dran Werner.
Aufgrund des Körperaufbaus und der Sehnen/Muskulatur empfinden Pferde keine Anstrengung beim Stehen.

Das würde ich jetzt auch bei Fischen so sehen  
Es ist für sie keine Anstrengung mit leichten Flossenbewegungen zu schlafen.


----------



## Kevinacecombat (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schlafen Fische eigentlich ?*

Die Fische schlafen nicht sie Ruhen das ist die richtige aussage!!
Seh ich immer wieder in meinem Aquarium!
Und der einzigste der wach ist ist der __ Wels!


----------



## Annett (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schlafen Fische eigentlich ?*

Hi,

Thomas sein Link klärt Werners Frage ja schon ab.


> Dafür haben die Ellbogen- und Kniegelenke eine besondere Anordnung von Knochen und Sehnen, die so ineinanderpassen, das sich das Pferd aufrecht auf allen vier Beinen halten kann.


Eines der Hinterbeine wird dabei aber i.d.R. entspannt auf der Hufspitze abgestellt.

Eine meiner Beobachtungen deckt sich auch.


> Beraubt man die Pferde des wichtigen REM Schlafes, z.B. durch zu kleine Box, feuchte und kalte Einstreu, werden sie schnell gereizt in schlimmen fällen sogar neurotisch.


Meist ist meiner nach einer Vollmondnacht schlecht gelaunt. Da ists einfach zu hell zum Pennen. Zumindest legt er sich dann nicht hin...   

Aquarienfische suchen sich bei mir immer einen Bereich, in dem weniger Strömung ist... alles andere wäre ja auch :crazy:.

Jedem Tierchen sein Pläsierchen!


----------



## Baitman (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schlafen Fische eigentlich ?*

Hi!

Habe auch schon oft gelesen das Fische in der Nacht ruhen. Die Praxis beim Angeln am See sieht aber  anders aus: Nachts sind die meisten Fische sehr beißfreudig. Und nicht nur __ Raubfische... Denke nicht das man ein Aquarium mit einem freien Gewässer, einem großen Teich, oder sogar Fließgewässer vergleichen kann. Da spielen viele Faktoren eine Rolle, Unruhe tagsüber am Wasser, Temperaturen, klares oder trübes Wasser, Photosynthese/Sauerstoffwerte, Fließgeschwindigkeit usw. 

Gruß
Steffen


----------

